# Grudem



## Swampguy (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is link to Grudem on mp3:
http://www.christianessentialssbc.com/templates/System/details.asp?id=31463&PID=337073


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you Tim, bookmarked!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 25, 2006)

Very cool!

I happened to just talk with Wayne Grudem's son this morning - Elliot Grudem. I contacted his church about Kids' Quest Catechism Club. He gave me a kind invitation and expressed interest in starting such a program.

Of course I had to ask him about his dad.


----------

